# Look Who Just Reached The Hill



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A little test

Which Outbacker had a birthday?
What Birthday is it?
Can you identify the Outbacker?

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I'll guess it someone's 40th birthday, no help from the signs though









Happy birthday whoever you are

Bill.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Thor!









Hope you had a great day,
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy 40th Birthday Thor!*









It looks like you celebrated in style!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Thor









I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you without a bottle in your hand









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Thor








Congrats on hitting the big 40

Don Peg
And kids


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy 40 th Thor









John

Thor is the guy almost center, green sweater looking to your left.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys have birthdays is Canada, too?









*Happy Birthday, Thor!!!!*.

*
btw, life BEGINS at 40!!!! 
Its ALL fun from here!!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thor is the guy almost center, green sweater looking to your left.


Y'all see *guys* in that picture?









Mark

BTW, Happy Birthday, old man!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you without a bottle in your hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know John, I seem to remember a picture of Thor standing in the middle of, what appeared to be, a lake, in smiley boxer shorts. He didn't have a bottle in his hands then.









Happy birthday Thor, ya young, snot-nosed kid.
















Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hope you had a great birthday. Looks like a good party too.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Happy birthday Thor 
and many more

willie


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 40th Birthday Thor

I'm guessing your the guy with the 40 over your head!

many happy returns.

Steve

Fellow great white (green this year) norther.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hope you had a fantastic birthday Thor! 
Lookin' good as ever for reaching the hill!
Looks like there was only one thing missing from your party... JAGERMEISTER


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy 40th, Thor!

But if you think THIS is the hill - hold on....

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Thor! Hope you had a GREAT birthday. By the looks of all the guest (which it appears all have drinks) the party was a good time.

Welcome to the club...I've been a member for 9 months now....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

And you are simply ..................


















Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a picture of you without a bottle in your hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know John, I seem to remember a picture of Thor standing in the middle of, what appeared to be, a lake, in smiley boxer shorts. He didn't have a bottle in his hands then.









Happy birthday Thor, ya young, snot-nosed kid.
















Scott
[/quote]










It needed to be brought back.....look ma, no bottle


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Can't you tell he hid the bottle on the table behind him? Look at his expression? He's trying to say -- look, no beer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I only see someone drinking *"OLD MAN Beer"* how come the bottle is not green??

Hope you had a great one.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Happy 40th Thor!

Kevin, he must have fallen on hard times and can't afford the Moosehead!
















Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

When a man falls on hard times, he chooses one of these babies in the clear bottle.... a 40 ounce wonder at $1.85.

A 40 for a forty year old...eh!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin, Guess after downin one of those you'd feel like a 'Hurricane' just blew through?

Gotta say anything under $2 USD or CDN is 'way' off limits for me.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

My DW gave me a huge surprise 40th Party. I had around 60 people show from my childhood to today. I was caught totally off guard and had a blast.

The Birthday invite had a picture of my in my white undies doing a Tom Cruise - Risky Business Dance







. I came back to work after the weekend and it was set as my screen saver. No I will not post the pic. It was just my mullet, white undies and me dancing. (ok also holding a beer)

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Oh man---I'm not far behind ya


----------

